# DD Silverdrive 3 Ti...au secours...



## laurentg214 (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un gros problème avec mon DD silverdrive, depuis deux ans il marchait sans problèmes et d'un seul coup je comprend pas ce qu'il a et je ne trouve pas de solutions, je m'explique...

Quand je l'allume, au lieu de se monter sur le bureau comme d'habitude, il clignote en rouge et bleue pendant au moins 5 bonnes minutes, puis se fixe sur le rouge et plus rien. Il faut alors que je l'éteigne et que je le rallume de suite (sinon ça recommence) et là il se monte normalement et fonctionne normalement.
Il est branché en firewire 400 sur un iMac (tournesol) G4 sous OS 10.4.
J'ai fait l'essai en en USB, même résultat.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution???

Aidez moi car j'en ai vraiment besoin c'est mon disque de sauvegarde !!!

Merci d'avance


----------



## nikitof (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon Silverdrive 3 : du jour au lendemain la diode s'est mise à clignotter bleu-rouge, il est completement silencieux et n'est plus reconnu par mon PC.
Quelq'un peut-il m'aider?
laurentg214 comment as-tu résolu ton pb?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2010)

nikitof a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon Silverdrive 3 : du jour au lendemain la diode s'est mise à clignotter bleu-rouge, il est completement silencieux* et n'est plus reconnu par mon PC*.
> Quelq'un peut-il m'aider?



Bah, ici on est un peu (un tout petit peu ) sous Mac, alors le PC
Si tu as un Mac (dès fois que ta signature ne soit pas à jour), peux tu le monter avec Utilitaire de disques ?


----------



## laurentivan (22 Juin 2010)

... sur un macmini Snow leopard. Depuis hier clignote bleu et rouge et n'est pas reconnu sur le bureau ni par utilitaie de disque.
Comment faire ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

Bon, alors, histoire de dire :

1) Le remède utilisé par laurentg214 est indiqué dans son post : il l'allume, et lorsqu'il clignote bleu et rouge (l'approche du 14 juillet sans doute, d'ici quelques jours, il ajouteras le blanc entre les deux, je suppose ), il l'éteint, le rallume, et là, il monte.

2) Je serais vous tous, je ferais vite fait une sauvegarde du contenu de ces disques, on ne sait jamais, il y a comme une odeur de sapin en approche, là .

3) Ces disques sont assemblés et vendus par Macway sous leur propre marque, je pense donc que c'est à leur SAV qu'il faudrait poser la question, en lui décrivant précisément les symptômes :hein:


----------



## cyrano_175 (13 Juillet 2010)

Salut la compagnie! 

J'ai le même problème avec un SyverTouch de 320G: 
Il clignote bleu et rouge (j'attends aussi le blanc, mais il n'est pas encore minuit!) 
Bref, il ne monte pas sur le bureau... mais par contre, l'utilitaire disque le voit bien! 
J'ai donc essayé de le réparer mais sans y parvenir:
La réparation est interrompue avec l'émission d'un message m'indiquant qu'elle est impossible! (au bout de 10 minutes...) J'ai dessus des fichiers vidéo que je n'aimerais pas perdre... 

Si vous avez une solution, autre que de jouer avec le on et of (j'ai essayer et :sick: no way...) 
Je suis preneur! 

Je vous souhaite un bon feu d'artifice ! 
De mon côté, j'ai mes petites lumières "diodessantes" mais ça ne pête pas encore !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2010)

A ce stade, pour la récup des vidéos, je préconiserais une petite cure de "Data Rescue" avant formatage !


----------



## cyrano_175 (15 Juillet 2010)

Je vais essayer ça et je te (vous) tiens au parfum ! 
Mais j'ai aussi un peu de RAW et de JPG dessus... 
Bref, j'espère que cela va marcher... 

À plus tard, merci encore pour le tuyau!

Philippe


----------



## cyrano_175 (18 Juillet 2010)

J'ai retrouvé "mes petits" !!! 
Certes cela à pris un peu de temps, mais l'essentiel est que cette récup me serve 
à terminer le travail commencé. 

Encore merci pour ce très bon conseil! 

Philippe


----------



## gratteur-fou (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, du jour au lendemain plus rien !
J'ai tenté plusieurs fois de l'éteindre et le rallumer comme dit précédemment, mais rien n'y fait.

Si quelqu'un du nouveau qu'il nous fasse signe 


Merci


----------



## pilutu (2 Octobre 2010)

bonjour

Aujourd'hui j'en suis a mon 2 eme dd en 3 mois ! marque toshiba. j'ai allumé et il monte pas. je fais un controle par pc et pareil, il n'est pas reconnu. LES MEMES SYMPTOMES que le 1 er dd (qui lui etait sous garantie et qui n'avait que 6 mois!).
si le premier c'était pas trop grave, ce dernier contenait TOUS mes documents précieux!!!
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a; mais je sais une chose LE MAC EST RESPONSABLE !
*Expliquez moi pourquoi un fat 32 et un ntfs qui marchaient bien se plantent comme ca APRÈS l'avoir branché sur un MAC ???*
Et en lisant ce qu'il y a dessus, je crois qu'il y a un PROBLÈME dans snow !
Comme on dit "y a pas de fumée sans feu..."

Donc j'espère que les techniciens mac lisent se forum...quand a vous, faites TRES attention à vos données sur vos dd externe...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2010)

pilutu a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a; mais je sais une chose LE MAC EST RESPONSABLE !
> *Expliquez moi pourquoi un fat 32 et un ntfs qui marchaient bien se plantent comme ca APRÈS l'avoir branché sur un MAC ???*
> Et en lisant ce qu'il y a dessus, je crois qu'il y a un PROBLÈME dans snow !
> Comme on dit "y a pas de fumée sans feu..."



Écoute, je ne sais pas ce qui t'arrive, mais une chose est certaine, j'ai un disque externe en NTFS qui navigue assez régulièrement entre mon Mac et les PC de mes clients, et ce depuis bientôt 4 ans (et succédant à un FAT32 qui avait lui aussi navigué plusieurs années sans incident), sans que je n'ai jamais connu le moindre incident, et pour autant que je le sache, je suis très loin d'être un cas isolé, alors avant d'incriminer qui ou quoi que ce soit, faudrait peut-être commencer par donner des détails.

Par exemple, quel schéma de partition a ton disque, voilà une question qu'elle est bonne, parce qu'il est connu qu'avec le schéma de partition GUID (celui par défaut des Mac Intel), Windows bousille presque systématiquement les disques FAT ou NTFS, car il ne le supporte pas !


----------



## nikitof (27 Juillet 2011)

nikitof a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon Silverdrive 3 : du jour au lendemain la diode s'est mise à clignotter bleu-rouge, il est completement silencieux et n'est plus reconnu par mon PC.
> Quelq'un peut-il m'aider?
> ...


J'ai réglé le pb en achetant un nouveau boitier. En effet, ce n'est pas le DD qui avait un pb mais son boitier...


----------

